# Sims Makin Magic install prob! HELP!



## Angelkat512 (Jul 1, 2003)

Ok here is my situation...I am installing Makin Magic and it is just sitting at 95% and it is not loading anything from the second disk...HELP ASAP!!! I am doing it right now and I don't know what to do it is just sitting there. How do I get it to finish installing without having to unistall everything and try to reinstall them all???? This happened with my Superstars, I had to unistall everything and then reinstall it. I tried to install it again after removing and deleting everything ( including the registry) but it just says do you want to uninstall Superstar. So I just skipped Superstar and went to Makin Magic, but now it is doing the same thing Superstar did when I initially started the install. (Getting stuck at 95% ) Like I said I am in the process of the install and I haven't shut the window of the install it is still at 95%. HELP!!!


----------



## HomicidalFilly (May 1, 2001)

hi there, ive just had the same prob, but had to find help elsewhere...here is how i got it sorted..
you need to uninstall and run the sim eraser to get rid of all your bits. then clean your system out. 
left click on start, then settings, then control panel.
now select system, then device manager. 
left click the plus symbol next to the cd rom drive your using to install from.
right click on the cd rom and select properties. 
select the settings tab and make sure DMA is unticked. 
exit that box.

then double click my computer.
open the drive your windows folder is located in, the default is c. 
locate your TEMP directory and delete the contents. DONT DELETE ANYTHING ELSE.

left click start and goto run
type in MSCONFIG then hit the return button.
when it loads up place a dot in selective startup.
click the tab at the top labelled START UP
running down the left hand side, there are white boxes with black ticks, untick every boxapart from the one saying SYSTRAY.
once completed click apply and then click close. (these can be re-ticked once the game is up and running)
restart comp when prompted then start the game...
hope it works..worked for me.


----------



## HomicidalFilly (May 1, 2001)

oops meant to say restart comp not game, then install all you got in correct order )


----------



## HomicidalFilly (May 1, 2001)

after i did this the game installed great, i had probs playing it though...if you dont mind deleting your saves then it might save you uninstalling and reinstalling them all a second time like i had to..
if you wanna delete them now, then right click on start button, choose explore then press c:/program files/maxis/thesims/userdata folder - delete this folder to reset the family. repeat for all userdata folders you have. i had 8. might save you time later on..
good luck


----------



## cheng_rubin (Jul 4, 2008)

hello....im new...and i also have a problem installing makin magic!!!

here's my prob:

at the start up srceen,when i click install the computer jamed!!after a while,there is a pop-up srceen that says:_The application failed to intialize properly(0xc0000006).Click on OK to terminate the application._

Can someone pls help me??????!!!!!!


----------

